# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  vb6 cartoon maker demo , simple one

## abubasil

hi all
this was posted by mistake in some wrong place

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...-so-called-lol

I am new user , and novice programmer too .
some days ago I came across this site http://scratch.mit.edu/
it is about a program called Scratch , by which you make sprites and put them on a stage ..upon the time you can change the stage background , move the sprites etc..all in visual coding interface ..
I liked to mimic it with my own code in vb6 ..
I though of "ready to choose" list of actions "called orders" which populated by the user into another list and once the user click play button the listed actions in "scenario" list executed one by one ..
I started with two options for the backgrounds ( they must be pictures) but i use only colors instead.. and one sprite (shape1) and wait order
I was thinking of two types of wait , waitshort=1 second , one could repeat it three times to get 3 seconds delay.
and waitlong = 4 seconds .....
as I stated .. there must be two listboxs and a button + one sprite (shape).
anyway ..all in one attachment
...
Now I have ocx to insert gif pictures and lately I got one for inserting swf files which I couldn't upload ! (2.4 MG)
hope some of you give it a push ..if it isn't worthy we are practice coding anyway;
thank you

----------


## abubasil

and this is another ocx to capture the screen
http://cuinl.tripod.com/downloads/ac...eenCapture.zip
this way one may be able to capture the sequence pictures of the scene

----------


## abubasil

??? anybody there ?
Ok this is one more try.

* See the attachment

----------


## 4x2y

I don't see any reason for using timers
Try this


```
Private Declare Sub Sleep Lib "kernel32" (ByVal dwMilliseconds As Long)
Private Const mlngMoveStep As Long = 150 ' 150 twips = about 10 pixel

Private Sub Command1_Click()
    Dim ordr As String
    For i = 0 To scn.ListCount
        ordr = scn.List(i)
        Select Case ordr
        Case "background1"
            Form1.BackColor = vbRed
        Case "background2"
            Form1.BackColor = vbBlue
        Case "move-right"
            MoveRight
        Case "move-left"
            MoveLeft
        Case "move-down"
            MoveDown
        Case "move-up"
            MoveUp
        Case "wait"
            Sleep (2000)
        End Select
    Next i
End Sub

Private Sub MoveRight()
    If Image1.Left <= Form1.ScaleWidth - Image1.Width Then
        Image1.Left = Image1.Left + mlngMoveStep
    End If
End Sub

Private Sub MoveLeft()
    If Image1.Left > Image1.Width Then
        Image1.Left = Image1.Left - mlngMoveStep
    End If
End Sub

Private Sub MoveDown()
    If Image1.Top <= Form1.ScaleHeight - Image1.Height Then
        Image1.Top = Image1.Top + mlngMoveStep
    End If
End Sub

Private Sub MoveUp()
    If Image1.Top > Image1.Height Then
        Image1.Top = Image1.Top - mlngMoveStep
    End If
End Sub

Private Sub orders_Click()
    scn.AddItem (orders.Text)
End Sub

Private Sub scn_Click()
    scn.RemoveItem (scn.ListIndex)
End Sub
```

----------


## abubasil

som cingi rong wiz me .. 
nothing moves ..but I learnt much from your code ..so nice Technics and new keywords that I didn't know before thanks alto.
I am going to have some time in your site.

----------


## 4x2y

The move starts when you press the command1.

----------

